# Dried Bean Question



## GB (Jul 7, 2008)

I have never used dried beans. All my beans have always come from a can. I am on vacation next week and would like to try using some dried beans for the first time. The recipe I am making (Black Eyed Pea Salad) is a cold dish. When I make it with canned the beans just go from the can to the dish.

Because I am using dried beans, I know I need to soak them overnight. After I soak them do I need to do anything else (cook them or anything) or are they ready to use after the soak?


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 7, 2008)

I soak and simmer mine.... 
soak about 8 hours, simmer 30 min. 
Thats for my hummus garbanzos.... I haven't played with any others yet, but I bought a few bags to try kidneys instead of canned next time in Chili or Red Beans and Rice.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 7, 2008)

I use dried beans all the time. I dont usually soak them overnight though. I put them in a pot cover with water, bring to a boil and boil for 2 mins, then turn off heat cover and let them sit for about 2 hours. Change water and cook however you like until tender.
Hope that helps

If you do use the soak method, then yes you do have to cook them. I use my method with all dry beans except lentils & split peas.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 7, 2008)

GB said:
			
		

> Because I am using dried beans, I know I need to soak them overnight. After I soak them do I need to do anything else (cook them or anything) or are they ready to use after the soak?



They will need to be cooked after you soak them. I have soaked beans for as little as an hour... and all the way to over night. The shorter soaking times seem to work just as well. After soaking, drain, rinse, and cook to the desired degree of doness. For the salad  you are making..be sure not to over cook...you know you need them done, but not mushy for this dish

Have Fun!
​


----------



## GB (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you all. I am glad I asked. I probably would have not cooked them if I just winged it.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

depends, too, on how old they are, GB.........the older they are the longer they cook.......soak overnight, pour off the water, add more water and or broth to cover withing one knuckle, and then bring to a boil, and simmer.......do not salt just yet or at least I don't but I do like to add salt pork or ham hocks.............you can add onions and garlic for flavor and instead of all water add some broth or part broth and water---to your taste.........once simmering........you will want to add water or broth periodically to never allow the liquid to get too low............this is where a crockpot is handy...........I would check for taste after about 2.5 hours........8 hours seems a bit long to  me unless you are using a crockpot set on low and then I agree totally with that length of time.......but it will depend on how old your beans are, too, and how much you're making.........so after 2.5 hours taste them periodically and correct for seasonings until they are tender to the taste buds......bon apetit!  I know that you will get lots of advice on this one.......of course being part Texan I like to add Tabasco to mine as well.......


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 7, 2008)

Good Luck, let us know how they turn out!!
HeHe Im soo excited I finally got a chance to give advice instead of ask for it 

Im so silly sometimes, geez


----------



## GB (Jul 7, 2008)

I am glad I could be your first


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 7, 2008)

GB said:


> I am glad I could be your first


----------



## GB (Jul 7, 2008)

What were YOU thinking about Suzi


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh nothing.... 

But seriously I did think it's an odd day where GB has never cooked something or didnt know something! 
I feel so useful today! 
It wont last.....


----------



## jennyema (Jul 7, 2008)

Geebs

I use both canned and dry beans, depending on what I am making.

I make blackeyed pea salad (and other bean salads) all the time in the summer and have to say that it is one of those things I would probably never make with dry beans.

No matter how experienced you are with dry beans, the texture can come out funky.  Too hard, too mushy.  Plus sometimes the shells come off and the beans split apart.

This doesn't matter that much if you are making baked beans or beans and rice or pasta fagioli, etc.  But in a cold bean salad it can.

THAT SAID.....  you really need to try it on your own and see what you think of it.

Make sure to simmer them very gently.  And salt your cooking water.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 7, 2008)

I get better results (more tender beans) if I soak overnight. Yes you need to cook them after that.  How long? up to an hour depending on size and age...(even more if they are old).

While beans will last forever on your shelf, you will need a pressure cooker and a day to soften an old bag of beans!

I buy what I need as I need them (except red lentils which can be hard to find so I like to keep a bag on the shelf) and BEP which disappear at NewYears so I buy some by Thanksgiving to have on hand.

Enjoy...


----------



## GB (Jul 7, 2008)

Jenny that is good to know. I did not realize there would be an application where canned would be better over dried, but that seems to make sense.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 7, 2008)

You need to be the judge 

I AM happy to know that you are _finally_ cooking your _first_ dry beans.  That was a hidden secret of yours, wasn't it?


----------



## GB (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, my dirty little secret.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2008)

You can cook them in the crockpot or on the stovetop.  I don't think yoiu have to soak them before cooking.  The presoaking just speeds up the process.


----------



## GB (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess that would make sense Andy, since they are soaking as they cook anyway.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 7, 2008)

Soaking and tossing the soaking water a few times help prevent beans from making you fart, if that's an issue.


----------



## GB (Jul 7, 2008)

So if I want to annoy my wife and make the kids laugh then I should not change the water 

I have heard that Epazote helps with that as well. I got a Penzys gift box for Fathers Day and Epazote was included so I thought I might try some of that and see how it goes.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't forget the "Pull My Finger." game!


----------



## blissful (Jul 8, 2008)

GM and Andy M--you two neighbors? What's the neighborhood smell like? 
And what Jennienima said.
I have some shredded beef in the fridge, I'm making some pinto beans. I am thinking I'll get some soft tortillas and some taco sauce, and wrap those up tonight.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 8, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Don't forget the "Pull My Finger." game!


 
lol, andy. my wife is very upset with my for teaching my boy to pull my finger. he thinks it's so funny that he doesn't stop until i tell him there's no more rounds in the chamber. 

gb, i have had the best success with soaking overnight then cooking the beans for about 1/2 hour before using them in a cold salad. it's sorta like pasta, where you have to remove it from the heat when it's al dente, and then they'll finish cooking a liitle more from residual heat. or if they're already soft, shocking in cold water to stop the cooking. it's a little tricky but worth experimention, if for nothing else the edumacation.


----------

